# Bad Food Experiences



## Poke4ever (Oct 9, 2008)

After reading the Bad Restaurant Experiences thread, i decided to make this one. Basically, just post about a bad food experience you had. 
For example:
One time i opened up a cup of those little mini oranges (you know, in those fruit cup thingies) and i screamed. the fruit was green and had fungus (or mold; i don't know what it was) on it. i screamed, jumped back, hit into my brother, and he spilled Pepsi all over my new shirt (isn't that just great?:dead:). And to this day, I've never ate one of those fruit cup thingies again (even though my mom keeps on buying them for me.:sweatdrop:)
So, yeah, post bad experiences with food.:sunglasses:


----------



## Lili (Oct 9, 2008)

I remember reheating a McDonald's cheeseburger for dinner years ago. I had the worst food poisoning ever, I was up all night writhing and whimpering in pain. My mom was close to tears, she was so sorry for me getting sick.
I will never get a McDonald's cheeseburger EVER AGAIN.


----------



## Poke4ever (Oct 9, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> I remember reheating a McDonald's cheeseburger for dinner years ago. I had the worst food poisoning ever, I was up all night writhing and whimpering in pain. My mom was close to tears, she was so sorry for me getting sick.
> I will never get a McDonald's cheeseburger EVER AGAIN.


wow, that really must have sucked.:dead:


----------



## Lili (Oct 9, 2008)

It did. Take my advice, don't reheat those things!


----------



## IcySapphire (Oct 9, 2008)

You'd be amazed how well those things keep. (I know of a picture comparing a 1996 McD's burger vs. a 2008 McD's burger--and the 1996 one still looks edible)

But anyway...

One night, we had this weird variety of green beans for dinner. While I normally like green beans, this kind just didn't taste right to me...and I wound up throwing up minutes later


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Oct 9, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> It did. Take my advice, don't reheat those things!


My friend does that all the time, and he never got sick.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 9, 2008)

McDonald's gave me awful food poisoning too.

Not fun man D: Not fun.

Although they were chicken McNuggets.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 9, 2008)

I once bit into an apple to find a worm in it. X_x


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 9, 2008)

I spent my tenth birthday party in bed with a headache and vomiting peanut butter. 

I still don't eat peanut butter.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 9, 2008)

Not exactly food but when I was youngish I somehow got a FORK poked into my but. I think I sat on it. ;D XD


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 9, 2008)

Alexi said:


> I once bit into an apple to find a worm in it. X_x


I once bit into an apple and found HALF a worm in it. XD

My first time eating lasagna (only managing a mouthful or two because I hated it, eventually spilling water on it on purpose to avoid finishing it), I was sick shortly after. I've never tried eating it since.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 9, 2008)

An orange with a maggot in it.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 9, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> I remember reheating a McDonald's cheeseburger for dinner years ago. I had the worst food poisoning ever, I was up all night writhing and whimpering in pain. My mom was close to tears, she was so sorry for me getting sick.
> I will never get a McDonald's cheeseburger EVER AGAIN.


If you knew what they made their burgers out of, you wouldn't eat them in the first place *Shudder*

Aaaanyway, once I accidentally spilled blackcurrant squash all over a plate of French bread, but that's about the worst that's ever happened to me.


----------



## Clover (Oct 9, 2008)

IcySapphire said:


> One night, we had this weird variety of green beans for dinner. While I normally like green beans, this kind just didn't taste right to me...and I wound up throwing up minutes later


That happened to me at a friend's house when I was like six ; ;

Once I ate an artichoke, and got all the way to the heart when I found a boiled grub.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 9, 2008)

The worst thing that happened to me was throwing up after eating chicken nuggets, which is tame.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 9, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> I remember reheating a McDonald's cheeseburger for dinner years ago. I had the worst food poisoning ever, I was up all night writhing and whimpering in pain. My mom was close to tears, she was so sorry for me getting sick.
> I will never get a McDonald's cheeseburger EVER AGAIN.


Oh, weird, me too. Although It was Burger King. Way worse, you'll see why:
Actually, Me and Pikadator split it, back When I was 8 and he was 6.
We didn't know that as in there since three days before...:sweatdrop:
We also ate chocolate ice cream, spagetti,
And the final touch: A bag of white cheddar cheesy popcorn.
That did not look pretty.
Now every time he eats those bags, I'm all like, get that thing away from me. NOW, dude!


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 9, 2008)

My old school had breakfast for lunch sometimes. I found a booger on my French toast stick. I've never ordered lunch from that school again.

At the school I go to now the nacho cheese has this layer and everything and it is _so gross._


----------



## Peter (Oct 9, 2008)

I once started eating a tootsie pop, only to spit it out finding there where ants on it >.>


----------



## spaekle (Oct 10, 2008)

Just the other day, around 25 kids at my school got food poisoning because the chicken they served for lunch was cooked funny or something. I ate some of that chicken, but only one of my strips looked like it was actually cooked well and I only ate that one. I feel fine. :p 

As for things that actually happened to me, I was really looking forward to mashed potatoes for dinner one day until my mom showed me there were _maggots_ in the potatoes we bought. For a while I was almost too grossed out of potatoes to eat them even when my mom bought new ones from a different grocery store. Urg.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 10, 2008)

Just remembered this:

In February, I was a pricinct officer for the Primary Elections. The woman whose house we were at provided snacks for all of us to munch on, and this other guy's wife baked us cookies. Well, I snacked on cookies, scones, hot chocolate and these weird peach-flavoured gummies that tasted kinda odd but were amazingly addicting. Then my parents showed up to vote and they brought me lunch, a teriyaki chicken bowl and some strawberry Pocky. Then I snacked on more cookies.

By eight that night I was starting to feel a bit sick. 

By eight thirty, I could barely sit up.

By nine, my mom picked me up.

Barely got in the house before I threw up. :( I don't know what made me sick exactly, but I believe it was the Pocky, because it was the only food that I ate that no one else did. Curses...


----------



## Eclipsewolf (Oct 10, 2008)

Ugh. Mine would have to be when I was young at school, they had nachos for hotlunch. So I got one and I was sitting with my friend eating them. I have to say, they were nasty. I continued eating them anyways for no reason...

By the time I got home, we were going to have pizza for dinner. (I loved pizza back then) Just when I was about to eat it, I suddenly felt something in my gut. I ran into the kitchen and threw up. After that I had the stomach flu for about a week. It was awful and I hated nachos since. ;____;


----------

